# Car Hire



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Looking for car hire in Larnaca? anyone recommend a good one?

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We haven't found a consistently good one. Avis, Sixt and Hertz who have booths at the airport are generally reliable but much more expensive than some of the local firms. We have had good cars from Stavros Koukounis at a good price but someone we recommended him to wasn't pleased with theirs.


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

no worries thanks !!! 

as always very helpful !!!


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Larnaca car hire*

HI,

I have hired many cars from the airport some on-line prior to the trip and others when I arrive. If you bargain when you arrive you may get a good discount but it depends on what type you want. I tend to go for the 4x4 which are normally expensive, but with a good discount.

Your better off getting from the airport for convenience as the taxi there and back could pay for a couple of days hire. Along the coast road heading out of Larnaca there are a few small ones which may be cheaper, but do you really want to waste your time hunting for the cheapest. Which may not be the best in the event of an incident.

Spend some time on line and search the web for airport hire. Biggest draw back....finding the bloody entrance to the car hire when returning the car back. Also, they dont come out sometimes to check the car for damage so do it before you leave the airport.

I am finally buying a car as hiring all the time is expensive.

Drive with care.


----------

